# 1/350 Seaview Stand Modification



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi everyone,
This project is for those modelers who would like their Seaview 
model to rest lower on the base stand.
I carefully measured each cone piece(thats what i call them) and took an exacto knife with a # 11 blade and heated it over an oven burner. Each cone is pretty thick so cutting freehand with a cold blade would'nt do.
I then trimmed off about 3/4 of an inch with the blade cutting through it like butter.
Using a coarse sanding stick i leveled the buttoms of the cones.
After that, I test fitted the sub to the base and glued down the cones when they both appeared to be evenly level.
Not a very difficult thing to do but please be carefull if you do heat the blade over a stove top.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

For those with a Dremel or other type of rotary tool it would probably be safer to use a circular saw blade attachment to modify the "cones" rather than a heated blade. Regardless of the method used, I think it does look better with the Seavier sitting lower on the base and I'll probably attempt something like this when/if I ever get around to building mine.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Using a razor saw would be just as easy. I must admit that I like the lower base as well.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is my modified base. I coated the cactus-like extensions with putty and gave them a rocky look. I made a "V" on the tops to fit the contour of the lower hull. I also used railroad ballast to create a sandy look to the sea floor. Lastly, I created a new nameplate.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I just made a mold of the Aurora base.........


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

NICE improvement! Hmmm... I think I am GOING TO STEAL THIS IDEA!!!


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

*Seaview Stand*

Here is the finished Seaview Stand.


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

voyagefan** said:


> Here is the finished Seaview Stand.


Nice and yucking ocean floor to be sure. How did you paint it? And exactly WHERE did you come up with that name plate?


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Thanks Super 7.
Sprayed the base with Tamiya AS-23 green and then dry brushed with Acryl flat black , sprayed bursts of gold and then recoated in spots with AS-23 again.
The"SEAVIEW" plate was picked up from a Trophy store and glued to the stock plate.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll have to remember the trophy store idea! Brilliant.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Good idea - well done.

James


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Thanks for the compliments!
Now to tackle painting the ballast slots!


----------

